# Small Tiger Shark and Stupid Boaters



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Left at 0700 with fresh mullet and spanish macks to P'Cola Beach near the Nat'l Seashore in hopes of some bigger sharks. After the baits left the kayak, the rods doubled over. Hit after hit, run after run, these sharks were striking then leaving. Finally we got a good run and a solid hook. As I was reeling in the shark, we saw the only boat of the day..... 

It was running at 25 knots not more than 50 yards from shore. I yelled to Chris to pull his line and I tried getting that shark on shore fast. While reeling, we were both yelling, waving, kicking sand, trying to draw attention and get the boater to heave to and turn port. If that and the 8 rods didn't convey a fisherman's presence, I don't know what could. Luckily, the boater missed my shark but shredded Chris' 100 lb braided. All I could do was wave goodbye with my middle finger...

We landed the small Tiger Shark, a nice couple from Tampa snapped a few photos for us, and it was revived and released in under 5 minutes. We used live Ladyfish the rest of the afternoon and had another 6 or so runs, but no solid hookups. Luckily, I managed to snag the 100 yards of braided line and leader from earlier in the day, so we saved the gear and avoided a nasty mess. 

Another great day on the water. Hopefully this warmer weather brings the big ones!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a BEAUTIFUL animal.

Nice report!!!

Jim


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Beautiful shark. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Love their markings. Awesome animals.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow really cool shark. Rare to see one that small around here, and get good pictures and a release. You gotta get into tagging them, it would have been perfect for it. Congrats on the catch, sorry to hear about the crazy boaters. Some people just don't have a clue.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice catch,very cool markings.And the reason why I dont swim in the water...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

wow that is too cool nice report sorry you had to deal with a Alpha hotel


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I was at Pensacola beach today also and had a cape horn parked right off the beach most of the day right in front of us. They were right on top of the second sandbar just drinking beer. We also saw multiple sharks in the 2 to 5 foot range just cruising the beach and scaring all the tourist.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

a shot in front of his boat with a flare gun is enough to get their attention. If not put the next round into his boat. your defense is you gave him a warning shot and you had to stand your ground to protect your investment. if all else fails, plant a bag of skittles in his boat before the law gets there.


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

I was out one night fishing and getting crabs in the surf, multiple people with lines in the water and some jackass in a flounder rigged airboat ran right through where everyone was fishing. Broke several peoples lines and caused general mayhem on the beach. People were screaming insults and chucking beer bottles. The guys just kept crusin like nothing was going on even though there were lines and lead hanging all off their boat.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

what is up with the skittels in the boat


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome pics! Those are some of the coolest looking sharks.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

countryfishingboy said:


> what is up with the skittels in the boat


The green ones are illegal in Al.


----------



## logan88 (Feb 9, 2012)

countryfishingboy said:


> what is up with the skittels in the boat


Im pretty sure he is talking bout trayvin martin.

That is a beautiful shark.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome fish!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great pic!! Awsome water in background!!!


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

That is an awesome looking shark


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good lord that thing is awesome! Congrats on the tiger. Don't worry about the boater, it all comes around


----------

